# Frank Shamrock Returns!!!



## ace (Mar 28, 2003)

Frank Shamrock Made his Return to MMA
Defeating Bryan Pardo by an Armlock Submisson at 1:46 in The 1st round. Go Frank... The Fight was in World Extreme Cagefighting. 
:EG: :bomb: :EG:


----------



## Elfan (Mar 28, 2003)

Whaaa? Frank Shamrock returns? Howd I miss this?


----------



## ace (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Whaaa? Frank Shamrock returns? Howd I miss this? *


----------



## Elfan (Mar 28, 2003)

Don't just sit there grinning, details and links please!


----------



## ace (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Don't just sit there grinning, details and links please! *


Check out Sher Dogg,Frank Shamrock.com

or Type in the Search a Legened Returns=-)

it Did not Last Long.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 30, 2003)

Coolness, although all I could find was that he won fast by armbar, no vids or pics.


----------



## ace (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Coolness, although all I could find was that he won fast by armbar, no vids or pics. *



Check out Sher Dog  They Have a Pick of the Armlock=-)


----------



## Elfan (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks found it.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2003)

That guy he fought looked like a monster lol.


----------

